# Strap identification question.



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

A good evening to You all.

Can anybody offer advice as to how I find out what model Omega strap this is please? I need an extra link and I think I have found one on ebay but I'm not convinced it's the right one.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Firstly that is a bracelet, not a strap which will help when searching, secondly if as it appears it is the bracelet for Omega sword hands SMP then the bracelet number is stamped on the inside of the clasp. It will look like 1610/930 where the first part is the clasp and second the end link. I am fairly sure that the mid size and full size sword hands SMPs use the same 18mm link as the bracelet tapers from 20mm on the full size. Be careful as some Speedmaster models use a similar but not identical link. Don't expect it to be cheap, new genuine links with pin and tube will be upwards of £40 on eBay

ps it would have been a whole lot easier with a full picture of the actual watch instead of a kind of spot the dial contest!


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks for that, I looked where you suggested and I'm sure it says 1910/930, I have seen a link for £30 but £40 sounds fair enough if it's what I need.

I thought a pic of the bracelet would be more helpful than one of the watch, now I know.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Omega 2264.50, lovely. I have a black 2254.50 auto version and both a 2255.80 and 2265.80 (electric blue version) so clearly share your taste! I got the right case size then, That bracelet will be the 1610/930 as I guessed above.

Obviously if you can get it cheaper than I suggested all is good but make sure you are buying original omega and make sure you get the pin and collar included too as these can cost near a tenner each in their own right!

Just a thought but if you have an Omega Boutique anywhere near you, it may be worth popping in with the watch and asking how much for a new link. Omega parts are now bizarrely cheaper in many cases direct from Omega than on eBay or other wholesalers due a controversial policy they have in limiting supply to outside parties. They will usually throw in fitting for free so it may be worth a try.


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

That's really helpful, thank You.

The link I spotted has now gone, so I shall try to make a trip into Cardiff to try an Omega dealer.

You were spot on with the bracelet model, I checked again with better light and it is indeed 1610 not 1910.


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

Quick update.

I found a reasonably priced link on eBay and bought a bracelet link tool to fit it myself.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

stairpost said:


> Quick update.
> 
> I found a reasonably priced link on eBay and bought a bracelet link tool to fit it myself.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


 Good work. Make sure you have the correct pin and collar and follow the arrow direction for removal, opposite for insertion. The pins can be stiff and can be bent so take it easy. It can help to loosen things up if you clean the bracelet first, ideally with an ultrasonic but not a disaster if you can't.


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

Padders said:


> Good work. Make sure you have the correct pin and collar and follow the arrow direction for removal, opposite for insertion. The pins can be stiff and can be bent so take it easy. It can help to loosen things up if you clean the bracelet first, ideally with an ultrasonic but not a disaster if you can't.


 Will do, much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hold on @stairpost I've been after a half link for one of these for ages 

Will swap you a full size one if you have a half one spare? Just drop me a PM if interested.


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

Success!

It's a tad big with the extra link but a much better fit than before. Fitting it was actually pretty easy.


----------

